# Ray's Barbecue will cook turkeys



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Good friend Ricky Ray is back in business at New Warrington & Jackson at the gas station, S/E corner. He is cooking Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Look for his big cooker and truck.

He will cook your Thanksgiving turkey for only $1.00 a pound. Call him and bring your bird over for some good food.

Ricky's cell # 375 4439.

Tom


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Dang that's cheaper than a gallon of peanut oil for a 12 lb turkey. 

I still like frying my own though; then I got first dibs on those crispy corners of skin.:whistling:


----------

